# Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!



## sorgiew (13. März 2007)

Ich wiss es gibt einen haufen links zu dem thema aber eigentlich nichts genaueres nun wollte ich euch bitten mal eure rod pods vorzustellen!


Ich meine damit die genauen preise, die alltagstauglichkeit usw....

Es würde mich interessieren und so wie ich das gesehen habe auch einige user die auf das thema zurückgreifen können wenn es dabei um eine kaufentscheidung geht.


mich würde brennend interesieren was es da auf dem markt gibt und was ihr davon haltet!


vielen dank, 


ein unentschlossener wolf


----------



## BuzzMoody (13. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi,
benutze das "Cygnet Multipod DLX", es hat seine Vorzüge hauptsächlich im HighPod-Aufbau da es besonders standfest ist und eine extreme HighPod-Einstellung zulässt. Das Multipod macht aber auch in der Normalstellung einen guten Eindruck. Die Verarbeitung ist für den Preis (ca.250€)  absolut akzeptabel, Gewinde und Lackierung sind ebenfalls von guter Qualität. Der Aufbau gestaltet sich problemlos und Schnellspanner lassen eine schnelle Positionierung im Wasser zu. Im Lieferumfang sind eine Tasche, kurze und lange Banksticks (teleskopierbar) und die Buzzerbars natürlich. 
Im Endeffekt kann ich nur sagen, dass das Pod absolut meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht und ich es zu keiner Zeit bereut habe, es gekauft zu haben.


----------



## smith1337 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters... kurze Geschichte: habe mir vor ca 6 Monaten ´n billig pod aus`m LIDL, Plus, Netto, wo auch immer gekauft. von der Sache her nich doll verarbeitet ABER mit bissel Loctite, ein Satz Gewindebohrer und 1-2 Madenschrauben hab ich (fast) jedes Spiel aus dem pod bekommen und hab seitdem, zugegeben ein einfaches, rod pod für 49,95... (ich muß gestehen, habe mir dann noch ein Edelstahl-Highpod bebaut) was ich damit sagen will, wenn man als "Einsteiger" Karpfen angeln möchte, reicht sowas meinst aus. sollte man dann erkennen, dass man es perfektionieren will, hat man immernoch `n Ersatz-pod für`n Notfall oder ein Kumpel


----------



## smith1337 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

also wenn du schon die Beireitschaft aufweist richtig Euronen auszugeben bist mit dem "Cygnet Skyscraper Multi Pod" auf jedenfall gut beraten, kannst sowohl als highpod als auch als "normales" rodpod aufbauen...
starbaits hat auch noch eins, welches mich ansprechen würde "Challenger pod". kenne ich aber nur von Bildern! macht aber ´n guten Eindruck und sollte unter 200euro zu bekommen sein.
Für meine Verhältnisse aber alles etwas zu teuer muß ich sagen. lege da lieber etwas mehr Gewicht auf die Funktionalität der Rollenbremse, Rute usw... (außerdem gibts ja noch ein Leben außerhalb des bivvies , jedenfalls für mich)


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Moin,

eine weitere Empfehlung, die komischerweise noch nicht genannt wurde, obwohl das Pod nun wirklich etliche Karpfenangler benutzen und das auf Unmengen von "Podszenarien" zu sehen ist.... 

... das *Cygnet Grand Snyper*! #6

Ich habe es eine Zeitlang genutzt und nur verkauft, weil ein Goalpost-Aufbau mit langen Banksticks hier an den Gewässern in den meisten Fällen doch die wesentlich bessere und vom Packmaß her günstigere Wahl ist. Sollte ich mir wieder ein Pod kaufen, würde es zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt wiederrum das Grand Snyper werden. 


schneller Aufbau (Sticks anschrauben, Auflagen ausklappen, Buzzerbars aufstecken)
relativ leicht im Gewicht, erträgliches Packmaß
sehr variabel - vom Mini-Steg-Aufbau bis zum voll ausgefahrenen Highpod ist alles möglich
gute Verarbeitung - im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis werden die Dinger schon Jahre genutzt, ich hatte auch nichts zu bemängeln
englische Gewinde für die Stickaufnahmen - insofern können auch andere Stormpoles oder Banksticks genutzt werden

Preislich liegt das Grand Snyper um die 240 Euronen.















Andere Bilder habe ich leider von meinem Snyper gerade nicht mehr da, unter der Google-Bildersuche findet man aber bestimmt noch etliche andere... #h


----------



## addicted (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



BuzzMoody schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung ist für den Preis (ca.250€)  absolut akzeptabel, Gewinde und Lackierung sind ebenfalls von guter Qualität.



Der Lack von Cygnet is nicht von guter Qualität, sieht nach ein paarmal fischen ziemlich alt aus, vorallem wenn man viel im Wasser aufbaut. Pulver wäre besser gewesen.



@sorgiew: Fische das Grand Snyper in der Extremeversion(3er und 4er Buzzerbar, sowie lange Sticks für Wasseraufbau schon im Lieferumfang). Wie Pilkman schon sagte ist das eins der stabilsten und vorallem variabelsten Pods seiner Gewichtsklasse. Lässt sich sehr gut als Highpod oder eben als kleines Pool- bzw. Stegpod fischen. Der Aufbau dauert nicht wirklich länger als bei einem Goalpost.


Habe das Quantum leider noch nie live gesehen, macht aber auch einen guten Eindruck. Das Manko ist halt das hohe Gewicht und das mit den Banksticks, was mich eigentlich vom Kauf abschrecken würde.


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi,

noch ein Pic zum Cygnet Grand Snyper zur "sparsamen" Aufbauvariante... #h






@ Blackwatercarp

Jaa, ich weiss....  :q


----------



## Pilkman (15. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



sorgiew schrieb:


> pilkman sei doch so nett und erkläre mir einem nicht rod pod besitzer aber bald kaufen werder was genau das ganze fachchinesisch heisst (goalpostaufbau, Highpod, kleines Pool- bzw. Stegpod ) ...



Für die Rutenablage gibt´s einige Möglichkeiten:

*Einzelbanksticks*

Pro Rute werden zwei stabile Erdstäbe (Banksticks oder Stormpoles) genutzt, die in den Boden gedrückt- oder gebohrt werden. 
Auf dem vorderen Erdstab ist die Einheit aus dem optischen und dem akustischen Bissanzeiger aufgeschraubt, auf dem hinteren Erdstab eine Klemme oder Halterung für den Rutengriff.
Vorteile sind, dass man die Ruten exakt auf den Spot ausrichten und auch verschiedene Spots befischen kann, die örtlich total unterschiedlich sind. 
Aufbau im tieferen Wasser ist bei entsprechenden Stick-Längen kein Problem, im Handel sind Banksticks bzw. Stormpoles bis 48" entsprechend ca. 120cm nicht teleskopiert erhältlich.
Funktioniert logischerweise nur da, wo man Erdstäbe in den Boden bekommt und wo diese Halt finden - an Steinschüttungen, Stegen etc. klappt das nicht.


*Goalpost-Aufbau*

Heißt übersetzt soviel wie Torpfosten-Aufbau.
Hierfür braucht man eine vordere und eine hintere Buzzerbar, die jeweils am linken und am rechten Rand ein englisches Außengewinde für einen Erdstab haben, pro Buzzerbar werden dann also zwei Banksticks verwendet, so dass das Ganze wie ein Tor beim Kricket aussieht. Vorne wieder die Bissanzeiger, hinten die Rutenklemmen oder -ablagen.
Sehr stabil, verdrehsicher, ab 3 verwendeten Ruten vom Transportgewicht meist leichter gegenüber einer Einzelbankstick-Lösung.
Funktioniert logischerweise genauso nur da, wo man Erdstäbe in den Boden bekommt und wo diese Halt finden.


*2 Dreibeine*

Wo der Boden hart ist oder aus anderen Gründen kein Erdstab Halt findet, kann eine Lösung aus zwei Dreibeinen wesentlich besser und günstiger als die meisten handelsüblichen Rodpods sein:

2 Dreibeinadapter (Tripod-Adapter)
6 Banksticks (pro Dreibein-Adapter 3)
2 Buzzerbars mit einem Einzelgewinde in der Mitte für die Dreibeinadapter


*Rodpod*

Absoluter Oberbegriff für alles, was von allein steht, ohne dass Erdstäbe in den Boden gedrückt werden müssen.
Wer nur eine Rutenablage oder -halterung für Stege, flach auslaufende Sandufer oder glatten Rasen braucht, dem reicht ein einfaches, stabiles Pod mit kurzen Beinen ohne große Verstellmöglichkeiten. Sieht dann auch nicht so überdimensioniert und protzig aus, als wenn jedes Mal am Vereinstümpel ein MG-Lafette aufgebaut wird. 
Sollen die Ruten auch mal hochgestellt werden, um die Schnur über Hindernisse zu leiten, muss das Pod auch in dieser Position stabil stehen und überhaupt erstmal so weit verstellt werden können.
Ideal, wenn ein Pod für alles genutzt werden kann und bei keiner Aufbauvariante nennenswerte Schwächen aufweist.
Alle anderen Begriffe wie Tripod etc. weisen meist nur auf die beim Aufbau verwendete Form hin, sprich 3-Bein-Gestell etc.


----------



## AK74 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Habe adjusta seit ca. einem Jahr und bin damit zufrieden, etwas umgebaut und für 60€ absolut topp


----------



## murmeli1965 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Servus,
ich habe das RPI120 von Carp-Sounder seit 4 Jahren in Gebrauch.
Und so wie es gebaut ist, wahrscheinlich noch 30 Jahre.:q 
Absolut standfest und idiotensicher in 1 Minute einsatzbereit.#6 
Kann ich nur empfehlen, eine Anschaffung für´s Leben.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## rob (19. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ich fisch jetzt schon fast 2 jahre das cygnet grand snyper und möchte kein anderes pod mehr.
ich bin sowas von zufrieden.habe das auch beim welsfischen beim bojenspannen im einsatz und es stand immer stabil.auch bei den härtesten bissen.es ist super verarbeitet und rasch aufgebaut.bei mir sind 2 carpsounder mit fox euroswingern drauf.ich fisch es meisstens hoch,da ich flussfischer bin.
einziges manko ist die viel zu kleine tasche.
mit den bissanzeigern und swingern muss ich mich jedesmal beim einräumen quälen.versteh nicht das man die nicht einfach um einige cm grösser macht.
fotos vom pod hat ja pilkman schon eingestellt.
werde auch diesen thread mal oben festmachen.
lg rob


----------



## murmeli1965 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Servus miteinander,
wie versprochen hier ein paar Bilder.
Aufbau geht wirklich ratzfatz. 

Oldi


----------



## murmeli1965 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Noch drei.:m 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## murmeli1965 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi,
ist halt made in Germany und wirklich unkaputtbar (höchstens mit nem 20 Tonner drüberfahren).:q
Wie man sieht ist das wirklich mit 3 Handgriffen aufgebaut
und steht bombenfest.
Für die 2 vorderen Beine wurden auch noch lange Stangen mitgeliefert, habe ich aber noch nie gebraucht.
Hat mich damals 200€ gekostet, aber ist es auf jeden Fall wert.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen.:m 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## murmeli1965 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Schwachstellen habe ich erst eine entdeckt:
Ich wollte mit dem Ding Brandungsangeln machen bei
Windstärke 8.#d 
Das hat es nicht gepackt, war etwas überfordert mit Brandungsruten senkrecht gestellt.
Die Brücken gab es natürlich nicht dazu, hab ich im ebay gekauft.
Ja, und umsteigen werde ich wohl so schnell nicht.
Das Preis - Leistungsverhältnis ist halt spitze.:vik: 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Tomalion (24. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo!
Ich benute das Fox Horizon. Es ist recht stabil und lässt sich in wenigen Schritten aufbauen. Dank des schnell schraub Verschlusses kann man die Bissanzeiger, swinger etc. schnell dranschrauben.
Ich benutze dieses pod nun schon mehrere Jahre und habe damals so ungefair 155€ dafür bezahlt.
Das einzige Manko an dem Pod, wie ich finde ist, das der mittlere Swinger nicht unbegrenzt fallen kann, aber an sonsten ein super teil.

mfg Tomalion


----------



## karpfen-stephan (24. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Die Frage die ich mir bei euren Gesprächen stelle ist:,, für welchen Zweck willst Du das Rodpod nutzen''?Ich nutze ein Rod- Pod von Askari der Fa. Kogha zu einem Preis von 89€ und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit! Es ist aus starken Aluminium und bringt auch das nötige gewicht für einen festen Stand mit! Die Beine, die Höhe und die Länge sind verstellbar! Was will man mehr!Der Rod-Pod besitzt außerdem eine sehr stabile praktische Tragetasche!


----------



## rubbl 90 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

also ich hab vor paar tagen das pelzer phaser bekommen! nätürlich sofort im garten aufgebaut und muss sagen steht echt bombenfest! da hat der wind und ein heftiger run keine chance! und die vielen aufbaumöglichkeiten!#6 
aber ist halt nichts für einen kleinen vereinstümpel!


mfg,   manu  :vik:


----------



## green (27. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo,

ich benutze seit einem Jahr das ultimate culture highpod (Preis z.Zt. so um die 80 EUR). Ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn ich Anfangs etwas skeptisch war. 

Es hat Standfestigkeit bewiesen und macht auch sonst keinen wackeligen Eindruck. Durch die 3 Paar Storm Poles, davon ein Paar längere, die zum Lieferumfang gehören, ist man an schwierigen bzw. abfallenden Ufern auch recht flexibel im Aufbau. Da bei uns das Angeln nur mit zwei Ruten erlaubt ist, nutze ich die beiden inneren der vier Rutenauflagen z.Bsp. zur Ablage der Ruten beim Beködern bzw. kann ich dadurch auch den Winkel der ausgelegten Ruten bei der Ablage variieren (hinterer Teil der Rute auf die inneren Halterungen und den Blank auf die an den vorderen äußeren Aufnahmen montierten Bissanzeigern) und diese so auch auf weiter voneinander liegende Hotspots ausrichten. Die Tragetasche ist robust und alle Teile werden mit Klettbändern fixiert und durch eine Trennwand gegen unschöne Kratzer, die möglicherweise durch den Transport entstehen können, geschützt. Selbst die montierten Bissanzeiger finden bei mir noch mit Platz in der Tasche.

Die Arritierungen des Pods sind Klappmechanismen aus Kunststoff. Wie lange die halten kann ich nicht sagen. Bis heute hat mich noch keine der Arritierungen im Stich gelassen. Sie hinterlassen auf der Lackierung Schleifspuren, die bei mir jedoch nicht zu einer Zerstörung des Lackes geführt haben. 

Beim (Labor-)Test des Pods als Highpod haben mir die hintersten Storm Poles nicht unbedingt einen verlässlichen Eindruck bzgl. der Standfestigkeit gemacht. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die ganze Sache je nach Winkel instabil wird. Aus diesem Grund war ich auch sehr von der Idee mit dem Umbau von AK74 an seinem ultimate begeistert#6. (@ AK74: Solltest Du vielleicht bei ultimate als Verbesserungsvorschlag einreichen und um eine Prämie bitten. )

Mein Fazit: Ein gutes Pod für den Hobby-Karpfen-Angler, welches flexibel und zuverlässig ist sowie ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## ECHL Sargent (8. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Nun das Rod Pod is ja bekanntlich das Statussymbol des Carphunters schlechthin aber für mich teilweise eine sehr merkwürdige angelegenheit....so hat sich z.b ein Freund von mir das riesen Teil von Solar für 500 euro gekauft und geht nur höchsten 5 mal im Jahr fischen??!?!?#c#d
Ich hab mir das FOX Horizon Pod besorgt auf der Messe in Bonn für nen hunderter....von den Carpern  verpöhnt, von mir aus jedenfalls keine Probleme damit...super Pod guter preis und eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das man mehr braucht....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Also zu dem Carp-Sounder kann ich ein kleines Manko vermelden:

Wenn man es in die High-Stellung bringt ist die vordere Beinspreizung zu gering, um seitliche Kräfte aufzunehmen. Man kann die Ruten dann also nur richtung geradeaus auswerfen, sonst kann es umkippen. 

Unkaputtbar ist es aber auf jeden fall. Und wenn man nicht allzu High Fischt ist es echt empfehlenswert.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## sorgiew (22. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

jungs ich habe mir vorige woche das carp sounder rpi 120 gekauft und ich muss sagen der preis rechtfertigt die leistung#6 


alleine schon der aufbau der vielleicht einmal 30 sekunden dauert - die standfestigkeit und einfach alles das teil ist perfekt.


Ich hatte um 11 uhr abends einen run der sich gewaschen hat und das rod pod hat sich nicht einmal bewegt!


ich bin einfach begeistert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


was dabei herausgekommen ist könnt ihr hier nachlesen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99317


----------



## Maaartins (24. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi Leute!
Ich selber arbeite mit dem Fox Sky Pod. Ich muss sagen, daß ich damit richtig zufrieden bin, es absolut variabel einsetzbar ist, unkompliziert auf und auch wieder zusammen zu bauen ist und zudem, da es beschichtet ist auch von der Pflege recht einfach zu behandeln ist. Auch die Varianten in Bezug auf maximale Auslastung mit bis zu vier Ruten find ich gut. Denn wenn man mit nem Angelkollegen fährt und die Stelle vom Platz her nicht grad üppig ausgestattet ist, nimmt man einfach das Ding und bestückt es mit den Ruten von beiden Anglern. Find ich sehr praktisch. Auch am Wasser macht es eine gute Figur und sieht echt toll aus. Von der Standfestigkeit her... Ich glaub Kyrill würde das Ding vielleicht n bisschen zum wackeln bringen, aber stehen tut es wie ne eins. Die High Pod Version, die mit den langen Sticks aufgebaut werden kann is auch ne stattliche aber dennoch sehr standfestes Variante die man sogar zum Brandungsangeln nutzen kann. Was ich noch besonders gut finde bei´m normalen Aufbau als Rod Pod ist die Länge die man erhält wenn man es komplett auszieht. So liegen die Ruten echt absolut stabil auf. Einziges Manko was ich gefunden habe ist eine Fehlende Markierung wie weit man die Hauptachse zu beiden Seiten auseinander ziehen kann bevor man immer 2 Teile in der Hand hat. Allerdings hat man das nach dem 3. Aufbau auch raus. Sicherlich sind 300€ nicht wenig. Aber angesichts der Qualität, Multifunktionalität und der recht einfachen und schnellen Aufbauweise ist es für mich ein absolutes top Gerät und ich erfreue mich jedes mal auf´s neue wenn ich es am Wasser stehen hab und damit arbeite.


----------



## Re-FLeX (24. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Moin,
Ich bin Jungangler und habe grade angefangen zu angeln und wollte ienen sehr praktischen rod pod dan verkaufte mir ein alterman (asu meinen Ferein) einen und ich angelte los .Schnell wurde mir Klar das der rod pod von "Ultimate Team" der ja noch so neu war ,sich als "Schrott pod " enpuppte .Dennn de Füsse waren lose und er war nicht stabil genug für 3 Karpfen ruten. Beim Letzten angelen wollte ich meinen rod pod ausrichten da machte es "Plums" das mein lag im Wasser. naja nun habe ich eine Alternative gefunden ErdSpieße sind Stabieler


----------



## Carp-Unit (28. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nur mal kurz meine empfehlung aussprechen!!
und zwar fische ich das World-wide pod von solar und bin total begeisterst davon!! durch die vielen verstellmöglichkeiten lässt es sich auf jedem untergrund aufbauen und steht stabil! egal wie uneben der boden ist!! preis ist zwar hoch aber qualität stimmt!!

ps: besucht doch mal unsere neue page www.carp-unit.com da findet ihr auch ein paar bilder non dem pod!! wir freuen uns auf euren besuch!!

gruß joe


----------



## carphunter-sobota (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

da ich nich grade an mengen geld habe wollte ich mir das FOX HORIZON POD anlegen...hat es vlt. jemand ?  und ist es empfehlenswer???


----------



## fishmike (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi,
ich hatte dieses Teil - wie gesagt HATTE... Es mag an kleinen Seen OK sein wenns nur darum geht dass die Ruten irgendwo abgelegt sind, aber wenns an Flüße geht mit ein bisschen Strömung dann ist es absolut unbrauchbar... wackelig und viel zu unrobust! Nachdem es einigemale meine Ruten abgeworfen hat hab ichs sofort wieder weitergegeben...

mfg
MICHI


----------



## jan_h (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Guck mal bei Ebay bei dem Verkäufer Ulli-Dulli nach edelstahl Banksticks und Buzzerbars. Habe mir dort welche gekauft und kann nur sagen die Qualität ist super geil.

Edelstahl Bankstick 50-70cm, Kontermutter und zwei Befestigungsmuttern für die Höhenverstellung, 13mm dick und
sehr sauber verarbeitet. Kostenpunkt ~7,- das Stück.

Edelstal Buzzerbar, 40-60cm, drei Auflagen, Kontermutter, 13mm dick und ebenfalls sauber verarbeitet.
Kostenpunkt ~15,- das Stück.


----------



## Carp1985 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

wenn du ein pod kaufst dann nur von den folgenden drei firmen!

FOX (hier das sky pod wenn du ein high pod brauchst, z.b. für starkes gefälle oder angeln hinter krautfeldern, ansonsten tuts das stalker pod geeignet für kleinere seen und wenn deine ruten wagrecht liegen sollen)

AMIAUD (besonders zu empfehlen das mini carp'o inox, alles robustes material aus edelstahl, zwar nicht ganz billig aber da hast du ein pod für alle situationen)


CYGNET (Cygnet Grand Snipper, mit Sicherheit eines der besten pods das jemals gebaut wurde)


ich selber fische das sky pod, ein super rod pod!!! leider hatte ich es nur gebraucht gekauft und da haben sich mit der zeit zwei stifte gelöst die ich ersetzen musste. allerdings hat die vorbesitzerin das pod wahrscheinlich jedesmal herumgeschmissen so wie das zum teil aussah
meine kollegen fischen aber das sky pod und wenn man sorgfältig damit umgeht hast du ein spitzen pod!!

gruß kai


----------



## Calimero (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

...und die Rod Pods von Solar fehlen auch noch in der Aufzählung! Sind zwar relativ teuer, aber dafür hat man was für die Ewigkeit! |rolleyes


----------



## Elwood (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Calimero schrieb:


> ...und die Rod Pods von Solar fehlen auch noch in der Aufzählung! Sind zwar relativ teuer, aber dafür hat man was für die Ewigkeit! |rolleyes



Von Ultimate gibt es einen Nachbau vom Globetrotter nennt sich Ultimate Desert Storm Pod. Fische dieses jetzt seit einem Jahr und für 160Euronen kriegt man ein baugleiches Globetrotter Pod meiner Meinung nach sind sogar die Verschlüsse vom Desert Pod noch besser als vom Solar. Das Problem ist nur das man es nur in den Niederlanden bestellen kann.

MFG


----------



## Kerberos (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Moin moin,

ich habe mir vor  10-12 Jahren das Fox Euro pod gekauft. (Gibt es das noch?)
Ich wollte ein leichtes Alupod, das man sich auch als Größenwahnsinniger Schüler leisten konnte und das vor allem einen stabielen Stand haben sollte.
Preis war ~250,--DM für das Pod und ~100,--DM für die Buzzerbars (3er)

+ gute Verarbeitung
+ schnelles auf und abbauen
+ steht fest und sicher
+ einfach zu verstellen
+ jede teure mark wert (billig gekauft ist zweimal gekauft)
+ fette Optik
+ sehr leicht

- war nicht ganz billig
- Damals Lieferprobleme mit den Buzzerbars


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Stefann. (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

#h @ all,
Also ich kann das Carpsounder Mustang nur empfehlen #6:vik: ein top Pod.
Steht felsenfest und ist total schnell aufgebaut |supergri
http://img246.*ih.us/img246/4043/podmb4.jpg


----------



## sorgiew (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

gnz deiner meinung kann das carpsounder nur empfehlen - ist top und das in jeder situation!!!!!!!!!!!!!



kostet zwar etwas hält aber dafür sicher ewig!!!!


----------



## carpcatcher91 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

tag!
habe mir vor kurzem auch ein neues pod gekauft!
ich muss wirklich sagen, die entscheidung fällt einem echt schwer! habe mich jedoch jetzt für die überarbeitete version des pelzer phaser entschieden! 
man sollte jedoch beim kauf darauf achten, dass man die überarbeitete version kauft, da einiger meiner kollegen mit der älteren version unzufrieden sind, da es mit flügelschrauben verbunden ist, das gibt manchmal probleme wenn man es senkrecht stellen will!


----------



## Erdwurm (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

goalpost aufbau is immer besse rals einer vorne einer hinten! steht stabiler und die bars verdrehen sich beim biss nicht! aber tripod adapter mit 6 beinen is is beste! des steht dann sogar auf stegen, steinen und holz usw


----------



## carphunter08 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@ fish-
Hallo,
das mit dem Tri-Pod ist sicherlich so gemeint: es gibt einen Adapter wo du drei Banksticks ranschrauben kannst (= Dreibein) und oben drauf nen Buzzerbar. Das ganze zwei mal, also 2 Adapter, 6 Banksticks und 2 Buzzerbars! Damit kannst du dann überall fischen, egal ob am See oder Fluss!

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Drillmaschine (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fargen wer erfahrungen hat mit dem amiaud peche baby oder mini carpo rod pod kann mir jemand vieleicht ein bißchen über qualität etc.. was erzählen
> Also bis jetzt hab ich von amiaud nichts schlehctes gehört !!
> Naja über den Preis kann man streiten aber das ist jetzt erst mal nebensache !
> Mfg steffen



.. also ich fische das Basic-Carpo (das kleinste der Serie) und bin nicht so begeistert. Die Beine sind zu kurz und irgendwie ist es alles ein wenig wackelig. Außerdem bekomme ich irgendwie nie einen ganz geraden Aufbau hin. Die Gewinde kann man nur mit einem Inbusschlüssel verschieben. Werde mir kurz oder lang nen 
besseres holen. 

Kostenpunkt war 49 Euro. |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## j4ni (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich in etwa 95% der Fälle mit dem Basic Carpo von Amiaud am Wasser super klar komme. Einzig wenn das Pod mal als Highpod genutzt werden soll oder aber im etwas tieferen Wasser stehen soll dann wird es mit der std Anfertigung doch etwas eng. Wenn man sich aber Verlängerungen für die Füße kauft oder macht kommt man auch damit gut klar. Was mich aber wirklich nervt, ist dass der Reißverschluss der Tasche nach einmal auf und einmal zu machen im Aaaah kaputt war, aber naja es gibt schlimmere Probleme.
@Drillmaschine: Das mit den "kurzen" Beinen war doch ersichtlich beim Kauf, oder? Ich persönlich finde das Pod steht stabil - wenn man es ein wenig in die Erde drückt dann alle mal. Das mit dem "ganz geraden Aufbau" versteh ich nicht so richtig, hab ich aber glaube ich nicht das Problem  Wenn ich die aeh wie auch immer diese Schrauben heißen mögen wo die Cups bzw Bißanzeiger eingeschraubt werden, einmal festgeschraubt habe dann veränder ich die Position eigtl auch nicht mehr, von daher nervt mich die Imbusgeschichte nicht wirklich 
Naja ich finde für fufzich öcken schon ne ganze Menge Pod und ich greife grade bei kurzen Trips und "normalen" Bedingungen (kein Sturm, kein Highpodaufbau) doch mittlerweile fast immer zum kleinen, leichten carpo und nicht zum großen schweren fuchspod...
Also in meinen Augen nen super Zweitpod, wobei der Trent ja zum Zweitpod geht ))) Und wenn ich nur unter naja normalen Bedingungen fische nen günstiges Einstiegs- bzw Hauptpod wobei ich da keine Vergleichswerte zu anderen Pods in der Preisklasse habe.


----------



## cipro2003 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo
ich fische auch das Basic und ich kann mich nicht beschwerenklar es rostet en bissi aber damit kann man leben.Verlängerungen von 1Meter gibts bei Obi für ca.15€ und wem das noch zu wackelig ist(steht bombenfest)der kann es noch mit Seil und Häring sichern!Dann kann sogar mal die Schwanenfamilie durch die Schnur schwimmen,das Teil hält:m
Gruß und Petri Frank


----------



## PROLOGIC (10. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi

ich kenn ja den Fehler vom Sniper mit der umklappenden hinteren Gabel vom Hören und Lesen.

Aber bei mir ist es komischerweise noch nie passiert#c.

Find das Sniper einfach nur super. Ultraleicht, Stabil, keine Spur von Korrosion, sehr flexibel, schnell aufgebaut, geile Optik.

Nur beim ULTRA-Highpod-Aufbau wirds bissl instabil.

Ansonsten Top.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Spector (13. August 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Und was wäre in dem Fall mit einem Skypod passiert??
> 
> Na dann lies die Lernfähigkeit des Anglers aber wirklich zu wünschen übrig.
> mfg Thomas



zu 1.
wahrscheinlich garnichts...man kann zwar die BB auch in der neigung verstellen aber ich finde die lösung beim sky besser

zu 2.
jedenfalls haben wir mächtig gelacht...|supergri|supergri zumal der "profi" sich vorher über mein altes Quattropod lustig gemacht hat

ich finde das Sniper eigentlich super....bennie hat da ein super Pod gekauft und sicherlich keinen fehler gemacht....ist doch eh alles geschmackssache....bevor ich mir das Sky gekauft habe war ich beim TD und hab mir alle Pods die für mich in frage kommen angeschaut.....meiner Meinung nach sieht das Sniper geiler aus ...aber das Sky steht besser...besonders wenn man es als High aufbaut aber im grunde nehmen sich sky und sniper wohl nicht viel

gruß Marc


----------



## v62001 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Schöne grüsse aus Saudi Arabien (Jedda) Frummel
Ich hab leider keine Bilder dabei aber ich hab mir ein Pod Pod von Pfilips Angelshop geholt.
www.rodpod.de
Das Ding kannste sowohl als Hi Pod und Rod Pod benutzen ist in alle Herrgottsrichtungen einstellbar und die Bandsticks sind in verschiedenen Längen verfügbar.Die für das Pod erhältlichen Swinger giebt es mit Knicklicht und Bastteriebetrieb.Sonderwünsche sind auch möglich.Aufgebaut ist es in weniger als 10 Minuten(ich meine mit Ruten und Bissanzeiger).Ich bin mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden und kann es nur weiterempfelen.
Der Preis liegt etwa zwichen 285-350 Euro je nach dem wie Du es zusammenstellst.Der Nahme meines Modells *Protective RodPod.*Kannst ja ma auf der Hompage stöbern er bietet auch noch andere Sachen an zum beispiel Selbstgebaute Ruten.
Gruss


----------



## Catch & Relaese (12. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi Lümmy und laert
ich stimme euch zu das man mit dem größten teil solcher pods für das gald keinen fehler macht bloß ihr müsst euch im klaren sein wie oft nutzt ihr euer pod? an welchen gewässern geht ihr fischen (große oder kleine gewässer)? Welche art der angelei betreibt ihr?
Fazit wer oft fischen geht und an großen gewässern (zwecks wind, sturm, unwetter usw.) der sollte sich einmal ein richtiges pod kaufen, und das kauft man sich nur einmal.zb Fox Sky Pod3 oder das Quatro pod von Fox usw usw. Die preislatte liegt halt deutlich höher, aber wenn man mind. 10 jahre damit angeln kann hatt man doch das geld wieder rein oder?


----------



## frummel (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

hey..ich erwähnte ja schonmal das ich mir dies pod gekoft hab







nachdem es jetzt schon einige male am wasser war kann ich sagen.. super..optisch top.. quali top..
mit langen bankstiks auch super.. bin voll ends zufrieden.. und elendsteuer ist es auch net..


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Leute seid mir nicht böse, aber ich hab wieder ein paar Beiträge verschoben. 

Ich möchte nochmals darauf aufmerksam machen, dass hier nur reine Erfahrungsberichte gepostet werden. Es dient dazu, dem Interessierten einen schnellen und einfachen Überblick zu gestatten. Diskussionen oder Fragen dazu postet bitte im Karpfenforum. 

Es ist nicht immer einfach zu entscheiden, ab wann ein Beitrag hier gehaltvoll ist und wann nicht. Einfache Hinweise wie
:" Das XYZ ist ein tolles Teil, hab ich für XX€ gekauft " ist ein bisschen dünn. Etwas mehr Info sollte schon sein. Ergänzungen zu den Berichten lasse ich auch stehen, sofern sie neue Informationen enthalten. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## magic feeder (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ich habe das amiaud carpo in gross und aus edelstahl....das teil ist der hammer und ich bin sehr zufrieden....hat mich allerdings etwas über 600 euros gekostet....dafür ist es sehr leicht und schnell aufzubauen und hält jeder situation stand....die verarbeitung ist meines erachtens top und ich kann das teil wärmstens weiterempfehlen für leute die bereit sind etwas mehr für ihr hobby auszugeben...


----------



## Carp-pike (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hey hast du ein paar bilder von dem Carpo Ich bekomm des pod für 200 € Neu bloß nicht aus edelstahl halt des mit der grünen lackierung


----------



## magic feeder (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

hab leider im moment keine cam.....aber ich kann dir das grüne voll empfehlen....stabil, steht wie ne eins und ist schnell aufzubauen...es ist halt etwas schwerer aber mich persönlich würde das nicht stören.......für 2 scheinchen machst du auf jeden fall ein super geschäft

der magic feeder


----------



## magic feeder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

hier sind mal ein paar bilder von dem pod...hat lange gedauert aber hier sind sie....


----------



## esox82 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@magic feeder:

mir ist aufgefallen, dass du den vorderen buzzerbar falsch rum angebracht hast,war das absicht,für die fotos?
mfg Andy


----------



## magic feeder (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

das ist mir auch erst später aufgefallen.....auf den bildern....da hatte ich es aber schon wieder abgebaut.....


----------



## marcel2308 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

also ich fische schon jahre lang nur zwei pods das fishcon complet und das globetrotter von solar und will kein anderes mehr haben


----------



## BastiFantasti (11. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



carphunter-sobota schrieb:


> da ich nich grade an mengen geld habe wollte ich mir das FOX HORIZON POD anlegen...hat es vlt. jemand ?  und ist es empfehlenswer???



ich habe mir das rod auch gekauft !
Und bin damit sehr zufrieden damit !
ich konnte es für 139 euro ersteigern u  ! Ich kann es auch nur wieter empfehlen !!!

immer ne nasse Matte 
euer basti


----------



## Filz321 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

der eine sagt es hält bombenfest, der andere meint man muss dieses rod pod umbedingt zusätzlich befestigen........


----------



## carpmanni (20. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

also 

ich hatte bereits ein amiaud und das sky pod und nun bin ich seit ka wie lange stolzer fishcon ( das edelstahl) besitzer 

an jedem pod gefiel mir entweder die stunden lange aufbau zeit nicht oder bis man die beine beim sky pod aufgabut hatte war der halbe tag um 
das amiaud fing nach dem der lackabgeplatzt war an zu rosten ,...

als ich die letzte woche in spanien am ebro war habe ich an einem steilhang gefischt wo ich im leben kein sky pod oder snyper hätte aufbauen können --- das fishcon stand  danach haben wir vom boot aus auf karpfen gefischt siehe bild 2 und 3 mh müsste so nicht wie ich da n 4 bein hätte drauf bekommen sollen (ausgenommen das quattro oder so )



kurze beschreibung:

schneller aufbau
im gewicht vollkommen ok.
das variabelste pod was es wohl gibt
als 3 bein doch extrem stabil 
,...

dieses pod kann man einfach überall hinstellen (steinschüttung,im freien auf sand oder ähnlichem kram, man kann es auch durch die bein länge noch ganz gut ins wasser stellen)
es ist einfach nur der hammer!!! :m 

ich hab mal ein paar bilder (meins is das silberne und das schwarze gehört nem kumpel von mir)


----------



## carphunter555 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ich habe ein centron rod pod für 50.00euro da können 3 ruten drauf stehen weil ich erts seit kurzen auf karpfen angle habe ich mir nicht gleich so ein teures rod pod gekauft und weil ich erst 12 jahre alt bin da hatt mann leider noch nich so viel geld      carphunter555


----------



## KarpfenFan (24. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

He carphunter55 bin auch 12 weiss wie das mit dem geld da is hab bis jetzt mit den ruten von meine vater gefischt kauf mir jz aber meine eigen rute + rolle!!!

mfg


----------



## brunnbj (28. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo 
Habe Paul`s Pod. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es was besseres gibt.
Schnelle Auf.- Abbauzeit und steht wie ein Bock.


----------



## KaiAllround (29. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi leute,

Könnt ihr mir über das Kogha Super Pod sagen? Finde es nicht schlecht aber was haltet ihr davon?#h


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> Könnt ihr mir über das Kogha Super Pod sagen? Finde es nicht schlecht aber was haltet ihr davon?#h


 


Hallo,
sieht aus wie das Alu Easy Pod von Behr.Ein Kumpel von mir hat das von Behr und ist zufrieden damit,mehr kann ich dir leider nicht dazu sagen.
mfg Andy


----------



## KaiAllround (31. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Naja habe es jetzt bestellt wenn ich es bekomme berichte ich über den ersten eindruck und dann werde ich es eine Weile nutzen bis ein weiterer bericht vollgt....


----------



## KaiAllround (6. April 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hey,

Habe gestern das Pod bekommen und habe es gleich mal Aufgebaut und es kommt mir sehr Stabil vor, wenns ans wasser geht gibts mal einen Bericht...#h


----------



## gringo92 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

habe ein PROLOGIC TRIPOD nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber für den Preis vollkommen ok (wie ich finde)

Hier noch ein BIld


----------



## ZZanderss (14. April 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo,

also dem Leser, welcher in diesem Thread Hilfe sucht kann ich nur empfehlen sich vorher genau zu überlegen wie oft er ans Wasser und viell. an welches Gewässer er geht. Ich selbst beangle mehrere Staussen, Teiche und auch kleinere Flüsse und zwar mehrmals im Jahr und lege auch sehr viel wert auf Qualität aber würde nie in die Verlegenheit kommen mir eine RUTENABLAGE für über 200 € zu kaufen. 

Ich selbst habe ein Dreibein von D-A-M aus Alu und es funzt perfekt. Für meine Bedürfnisse absolut ausreichend wenn ich so ca.30 mal im Jahr am Wasser bin. Da kauf ich mir lieber eine Rute mehr :q Es geht ganz schnell und einfach aufzubauen, hat Schnellverschlüsse und steht wie eine Eins. Das Ganze für ca.70 €. Ich hatte auch andere preiswerte von A.... mal unter die Lupe genommen aber die sind zum Großteil mit Flügelschrauben und es ist ein Kampf beim Festschrauben weil die Beine direkt soweit rauskommen das Sie rausfallen, echt nervig.

Gruß Renee


----------



## KaiAllround (14. April 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



ZZanderss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich selbst habe ein Dreibein von D-A-M aus Alu und es funzt perfekt. Für meine Bedürfnisse absolut ausreichend wenn ich so ca.30 mal im Jahr am Wasser bin. Da kauf ich mir lieber eine Rute mehr :q Es geht ganz schnell und einfach aufzubauen, hat Schnellverschlüsse und steht wie eine Eins. Das Ganze für ca.70 €. Ich hatte auch andere preiswerte von A.... mal unter die Lupe genommen aber die sind zum Großteil mit Flügelschrauben und es ist ein Kampf beim Festschrauben weil die Beine direkt soweit rauskommen das Sie rausfallen, echt nervig.
> 
> Gruß Renee



Mhm also Flügelschrauben habe ich da nicht und Rausfallen tuhen bei mir die Beine auch nicht... Habe es am We getestet und es steht Stabil und Fest!!!

|wavey:


----------



## angler olli 82 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

habe das rod pod von anaconda das neue 2008 ovation dreibein!!!!nie wieder!!!! auf der messe gekauft im märz dann ersten ansitzt im wasser und schon erster rost ansatz zusehen!!!! die verstellschraubgewinde für die länge sind aufgeklebt und lösen sich jetzt im juni. ich gehe fast jedes wochenende
war erst begeistert und jetzt total entäuscht !!!! wollte was für die nächsten jahre aber das pod ist schrott


----------



## Plötzenstipper (9. August 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hi

kennt jemand oder fischt jemand das balzer cyber pod ist es gut oder zu:vhoffe auf schnelle antworten und viele erfolgreiche stunden am wasser#6


----------



## Carphunter' (10. August 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

ich hab jetzt seit ca. nem halben jahr das amiaud peche carp'o inox und ich bin hellalf begeistert. wenn das pod einmal steht, dann steht es auch. kein wackeln o.ä.
top ding, bloß der preis ist ziemlich abschreckend, doch bereue den kauf bis heute nicht


----------



## Ronny78x (27. August 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo  bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einem Pod was haltet ihr davon ?




Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

hallo ronny,
zu dem pod kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber für den preis bekommst du aber auch ein pod,welches ich auch habe,und absolut zufrieden damit bin, und wo ich glaube,dass es stabiler ist. kuck hier
da dies aber ein tripod ist und du lieber ein rod pod haben möchtest,dann kuck hier
mfg andy


----------



## zrako (1. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

*Anaconda High Tower

Preislich gibts ihn für 250-300€.
Die Beine lassen sich von 62cm bis 135cm ausziehen und in 4 Winkeln ausrichten.
Den Träger kann man von 90cm bis 160cm ausziehen.

Ich fische den Pod jetzt gut 4 Monate und bin sehr zufrieden.
Der Aufbau ist wirklich sehr schnell geschehen, etwa 1min.
Man hat sehr viele Variationsmöglichkeiten und was sehr wichtig ist, es steht stabil.
Wie von Anaconda gewohnt bekommt man auch zu diesem Pod eine Hochwertige Tasche dazu.
Das einzige Manko was ich feststellen konnte ist, das die Schrauben an den Schnellverschlüssen, leicht anfangen zu rosten, was mich aber nicht weiter stört.
Ich würde ihn mir wieder kaufen:m


Falls es irgend welche Fragen gibt, könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben

mehr Bilder gibts hier: *http://www.zrako.de.tl/Pics/kat-9.htm​


----------



## jannisO (1. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Ronny78x schrieb:


> Hallo bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einem Pod was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


kann nur sagen, kauf es dir auf keinen fall.
ich hatte dieses und nach 8 einsätzen hab ich es entsorgt. ich weiß nicht mit was für ruten du fischt. ich benutze zwischen 3,30m und 3,60m ruten. dafür ist es zu kurz. weiterhin taugen die alugewinde nichts. ich gehe mit vielen dingen eigentlich sehr vorsichtig um. ein gewinde hatte ich jedoch schon beim 2 einsatz hingemehrt. gib lieber etwas mehr aus und kauf dir qualität.
mein neues hab ich bei ebay gekauft und da bin ich sehr zufrieden mit. es wiegt zwar einiges mehr da es aus edelstahl ist aber das ist schon ok


----------



## thomsen (5. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich Fische seit einem Jahr ein Amiaud Peche mini Carp'o.

Hab es etwas besser ausgestattet mit den Quick Lock teilen für die Bissanzeiger. 

Da es bei Sturm leider etwas instabil ist habe ich mir drei Zusatzbeine die man mit Heringen im Boden Verankern kann ausgestattet und einem kleinen Rod-Pod Tisch von Amiaud Peche


----------



## carphunterks (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich hatte den 3 Bein von Ultimate und ruck zuck waren die Verschraubungen locker die Beine konnte man noch ausziehen aber ansonsten sehr am wackeln das Teil.
Jetzt fische ich mit dem Sky Pod von Fox.  3er und mit kurzen sowie langen Bansticks,also 4 Füsse
Bin zufrieden mit dem Teil, obwohl es mit Sicherheit nicht der Beste ist.
Kann es aber selbst zum Brandungsfischen benutzen und hat einen super Stand.
Für 250 Euronen doch zu gebrauchen.


----------



## carphunter667 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich habe den Alu Rod Pod von D.A.M. , steht gut, super verarbeitung, ca 85 euros.


----------



## Nikl (26. November 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich hab mir grad für 39,99 aus enm ebay-shop nen Pod von Delta Fishing gekauft.Als Weihnachtsknallerangebot 
Wer den link wissen will einfach mich anschreiben.
Ich denke es ist nen Super Pod für den Preis.
Iss nen Aluminium-Tripod.Höhenverstellung lässt sich beliebig mittels ner Flügelschraube festziehn und ist sehr stabil.
Auch an sich ist der Pod sehr solide durch doppelte Verbindung der Dreikant-Buzzerbars usw.
Und einer der Kauffaktoren:5 Auflagenplätze
Also ich kann nur sagen echt geil für den Preis.Ich kenn zwar Solar Pods und so nur vom hören und kanns daher nicht vergleichen aber ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit diesem Pod und denke dass ich noch lange Freude mit haben werde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Nochmal der Hinweis, dass in den Erfahrungsberichte-Themen auch nur Erfahrungsberichte gepostet werden. 
Fragen und Diskussionen führt bitte in eigenen Themen. 
Und, Bitte nur eigene Fotos einstellen. S. Copyright.

Die Off Topics hier hab ich ins Off Topic Karpfenzimmer verschoben


----------



## Xarrox (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

*Amiaud Mini Carpo

*Hab das Mini Carpo das aus Alu.

Es Ist Grün Pulverbeschichtet.
Ein Dreibein Pod alle beine lassen sich verstellen es steht super stabil und wiegt 4-5kg oder so kostenpunkt ca. 240€ 
Aber die sind gut angelegt kann es nur jedem empfehlen.

Ich Habe jetzt die kleine ausführung es gibt aber auch noch ein extrem und dann das gleiche nochmal aus Edelstahl das Mini Carpo Inox

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder aus der Praxis:

Habe Mein Pod etwas modifiziert habe länger beine aus VA welche vorne verjüngt sind um die orginal beine noch drauf zu stecken so habe ich dann einmal die original länge von 50-60cm und mit meinen spezial beinen eine gesamtlänge von ca. 100cm.

Kann man auch glaub ich auf den bildern erkennen.


----------



## HerrHamster (15. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



gringo92 schrieb:


> habe ein PROLOGIC TRIPOD nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber für den Preis vollkommen ok (wie ich finde)
> 
> Hier noch ein BIld




Hi,
sag mal wo hast du den gekauft?? Und was hat er gekosten?? 
Was für Ruten verwendest auf dem Pod?? 

MFG

Alex


----------



## FTH2BLAU (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo, wollt mich an dem Thread gern aml beteiligen.

Ich Fische ein Starbaits Pod vierbein Edelstahl name weis ich nicht ist auch nicht mehr zubekommen ausser bei 
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....d-pod-specialist-p-11907&mName=starbaits-m-38

ist echt super flexibel, stabil der kleine Brunder meiner Freundin ist schon drauf gestand wo es aufgebau war, "habe fast einen herzinfakt erlitten wo ich ihn auf meinem Pod stehen gesehen habe aber es hat gehalten. und der halt so 45 kg. Ist echt super, fische es mit solar auflagen und Carpsounder ROX XRS funkset ist super die Kombi. Bin selten zufrieden aber pod und Bissanzeiger sind nicht verbesserbar. Kumpel hat das Anaconda dreibein er steigt jetzt auf Carpsounder um dan meld ich mich noch mal was da geht.


MFG FLO

BORN 2 HOOK


----------



## Kohllibrie (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Guten Tag

Ich bin auf der suche nach einen Rod Pod das Preiswert ist und gleichzeitig stabil ich habe sowas gefunden was meint ihr ?

ich fishe damit am wochenende mal ! pls antwort

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...er=googlebase&PKEY=1C63&Hauptseite=detail.htm


mfg Koli


----------



## zrako (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

spar dir die kohle


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo,

also ich hab mich jetzt durch alle 6 Seiten gekämpft und jeden einzelnen Beitrag gelesen.

Mein Fazit lautet:

- Mein neues Rodpod muss vorallem als Highpod ausgelegt
  sein.
- Selbstverständlich soll es stabil sein.
- Packmaß bzw. Gewicht im normal Bereich.
- Preis bis 200€.

Ich habe mir jetzt folgende Pods überlegt:


Fox Horizon (139,00€)
Carpsounder Mustang RPI 120 (wenn gebraucht)
Sygnent Grand Snyper (wenn gebraucht)
Balzer Cyber Pod (179,95)
Fällt euch doch noch ein besseres Highpod ein? Oder wie findet ihr meine ängere Wahl?

Von dem Balzer Cyber Pod habe ich bis jetzt fast garnichts gehört.

lg Nico :vik:


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

geil ist der rodpod von lidl für 40€ bei askari kostet derselbe 80€. der is relativ geil


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

achso das rodpod wiegt ca 1.5 kg kannst hoch und runter sänken und in einer tasche ca 60X10cm


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo,

ne des will ich nicht ich möchte ein Rodpod was ich mir jetzt kauf und die nächsten 10 Jahre fische und das von lidl hat meiner Meinung nach keine lange Lebensdauer.


----------



## Carras (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



carp-hunter1990 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab mich jetzt durch alle 6 Seiten gekämpft und jeden einzelnen Beitrag gelesen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

wenn es mehr ein Highpod sein soll,

Dann das Cygnet Multi Pod, nicht das Grand Snyper. Das Multi gibt es ab und an gebraucht in 3,2,1.... für um die 200 €. 

Oder von Filips die High Pod Combi. gibts neu für 219.-€


Alternativ kannst Dir aber auch Dreinbeine anschauen.

z.B. das Fishcon Alupod. Das kann man auch als Highpod aufbauen. Musst gebraucht suchen, sonst wirds nix mit 200.-€. Ist aber recht schwer zu finden, ich hab auch ein 1/2 Jahr gebraucht, bis ich ein gebruachtes hatte. Aber das warten lohnt sich.

Filips hat auch so ein ähnliches Pod das Protectiv Pod. Ein stabiles Dreibein, das sehr flexibel einsetzbar ist. Auch als Highpod.


 Die Filips sachen findest Du bei www.rodpod.de

Gruß

Carras


----------



## fantazia (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



carp-hunter1990 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab mich jetzt durch alle 6 Seiten gekämpft und jeden einzelnen Beitrag gelesen.
> 
> ...


Moin,

also ich habe das Fox Horizon Pod und dazu 4x Fox Euro Banksticks Powerpoint 91cm.So kann man es auch im tiefen Wasser aufbauen oder die Ruten hoch stellen.Also mir reicht das Pod.Habe den Freilauf immer gut fest und stehen tut es sicher.Klar es ist sicher wackeliger als das Grandy Snyper oder das Sky Pod von Fox aber es steht bei starken Wind und harten Runs sicher und nur das zählt für mich.Mein nächstes Pod wird aber wohl auch  das Grand Snyper.Wenn du nicht soviel Geld hast ist das Horizon schon ok.Aber hast du genug Kohle würde ich mir wohl das Grand Snyper holen.


----------



## Flatty (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

nabend und petry!!
also ich hab mir das Balzer Cyber Pod GOLD geholt. Steht sehr fest und macht nen wirklich guten Eindruck. Von nem 'Langzeittest' kann ich noch nicht sprechen aber so wies aussieht ist das Pod schon sein Geld wert. 
Also Kaufempfehlung von mir aus hier 
MfG


----------



## DerNördliche (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Also,ich habe mir das Rod-Pod "Gunsmoke"von MAD gekauft. Ist ein Tri.Pod.Schnell aufgebaut und auch als Hi-Pod zu verwenden. Alles verpackt in einer Transporttasche. Habe es mir dieses Jahr gekauft und war schon damit öfters los. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Habe 149,00€ dafür bezahlt und muß sagen, das ist es wert.#6


----------



## zanderaal (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Moin !|bla:

Ich habe das Balzer Cyber pod|supergri silver und muss sagen das es sein Geld wert ist,egal wie ich es haben möchte es steht immer sicher.hab 139 euros dafür gegeben.das Balzer Pod Gold war mir etwas zu gross aber das muss jeder selber wissen .
als Brandungspod ist es auch zubenutzen da man ein Gewicht anhängen kann damit es noch fester steht.
also mein Fazit Ein Top Pod für das Geld.

würde es mir nochmal kaufen.|supergri


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

welches Rod pod bis 100€ für drei Ruten würdet ihr empfehlen??? 
Bitte mit Link!


----------



## fantazia (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> welches Rod pod bis 100€ für drei Ruten würdet ihr empfehlen???
> Bitte mit Link!


Spar lieber bisschen und kauf dir ein vernünftiges.Hat man auf Dauer mehr von.


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

joa und was würdet ihr für bis zu 150€ empfehlen??


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

was haltet ihr von dem hier: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=anaconda-quick-pod-p-1470   ?????


----------



## Carras (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem hier: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=anaconda-quick-pod-p-1470 ?????


 
Ganz Ehrlich?

Für das Geld würde ich mir ein paar gute Banksticks aus Edelstahl kaufen, da hast Du mehr davon.

Ich hatte auch schon so ein Pod,...
Wer zwei bis drei mal im Jahr ein Pod benötigt,...dem reicht dieses auch aus. Keine Frage.

Hat man ein Pod aber öfters im Einsatz,....dann wäre es besser, in was ordentliches zu Invesiteren. 

Diese Alu Dreibeiner unter 100.-€, sind "Wackelheimer". Egal ob von JRC, Anaconda, DAM oder sonst wem. Das sind eh alles die baugleichen Teile.
Wenn man Sie nicht zusätzlich am Boden befestigt,...wackeln die doch recht stark. Meines ist mir des öfteren auch umgekippt, sobald man eine Rute aus dem Pod genommen hat. Zudem hat sich dabei jedes mal die Rutenauflage verdreht, trotz das alle Schrauben fest angezogen waren. Das war weniger toll.

Heute habe ich wieder ein Aludreibein,...aber von Fishcon.
Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. (O.K. auch preislich eine andere Liga)

Die teureren Pods haben (zumeist) einfach die besser Qualität,.... und damit verbunden, ist das auf längere Zeit gesehen, die sinnvollere (nachhaltigere) Investierung. Da hat man mehr und länger was davon.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## mr.mezzo (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hallo 
Ich habe jetzt neuerdings auch eine Carpsounder Rodpod.Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn auszuprobeiren aber ich habe ihn in meine Garten aufgebaut und muss sagen das es echt den Preis  wert war er steht bombenfest und er es ist richtig geil verarbeitet da es fast nichts aus Plastik is!!! 
Grußß Julian


----------



## pinki (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

hab das euro pod kit von fox das ist gut günstig(ebay) und mit 2 schirmstangen eines normalen sonnenschirms bekommt man auch fast ein highpod hin  die stangen passen haargenau auf die füsse kosten im sonderposten je 1 euro plus sprüdose dunkelgrün


----------



## Nico HB (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem hier: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=anaconda-quick-pod-p-1470   ?????




Ich habe das Travel rod Pod von Anaconda, ist quasi das gleiche nur das du nur 3 Ruten drauf bekommst.
ich bin damit eientlich super zufrieden, und wackeln tut da auh nix, und umgekippt ist es mir auch noch nie.
Hänge ab und zu noch nen Eimer Wasser unten ran, das hält bombenfest.

MFG Nico

P.S nen Kumepl will sich das von dir genannte auch bestellen, ich denke es ist von der Qualität so wie meins


----------



## HerrHamster (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

lol....


----------



## Nico HB (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes Manchmal sollte man auch lesen wem man antwortet#4


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem hier: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=anaconda-quick-pod-p-1470 ?????


 
meine Meinung: SEHR GUT in dieser Preisklasse!

Das Pod steht wie eine 1, ist noch nie umgefallen bei mir, hat schon schöne Stürme überlebt und wackelt auch nicht. 
Das einzige was zu bemängeln ist: die Arretierschrauben haben nach 5 Jahren etwas Flugrost abbekommen, das hindert die Funktion aber nicht.

Wie gesagt, ich habe das Pod mindestens 5 Jahre lang gefischt da ich auf "Status" nich viel Wert lege und es geschenkt bekam. 

Mittlerweile fische ich jedoch banksticks da ich immer in 3 Himmelsrichtungen fische, was die Schnur auf dem Rod Pod in einem extrem komischen Winkel abstehen lässt |uhoh:

Edit: kleiner Tipp, solltest du es als Hi-Pod verwenden, bring einen extra Bankstick mittels eines Adapters an, dann steht es so auch bombenfest!


----------



## cappo (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

moin,

ich hab mir eben mal die texte durchgelesen, waren ja einige informative und interessante ansichten bei. zu allererst muss ich sagen, wer welches pod fischst entscheidet ja gott sei dank jeder selber. zu den leuten die sich neue pod holen wollen, also erstes würde ich überlegen welche bedingungen vorherschen wenn man loszieht, sprich, ufer, weiten und co. also das volle programm, danach würde ich mir dann mal zig kataloge durchwelzen, vergleiche anstellen pro und kontras aufstellen. nun kommt dann der herzallerliebste angelladen ins spiel. die optimalste möglichkeit wäre es wenn der einige der rausgesuchten rod pods stehen hat und sie mal aufs example anschauen kann. da fällt dann auch irgendwann sie entscheidung. es gibts eigentlich bei allen rod pods pro und contras, das wird wohl jeder bestätigen können. ob es nun mitm geld beuten material oder sonst watt zusammen hängt. ich selber hab auch lange zeit gesucht. was dabei rausgekommen ist, ist das ich damals mein sparschwein bis auf den letzten cent geplündert habe, und mir nen Fox Sky Pod geholt habe. Die entscheidung selber habe ich eigentlich nie bereugt, es war überall einsetzbar und stabil. viele haben damals was von plastik sche*** gesabbelt, hmm kann ich bisher nicht widergeben, das ding ist mitlerweile 7 jahre alt und hatte noch keine schäden. ich selber hab es 2007 abgegeben da ich was neues brauchte, dazu muss ich sagen haben sich die angelnbedinungen bezogen auf andere gewässer und so geändert. da kam dann wieder der vergleich zum tragen, pro und kontra, am ende des testens stand dann ein nagel neues Cygnet Multi Pod im keller. wer nun gleich mit contras kommt, klar, es hat welche, bestes beispiel hinten die beine. aber da ich die bei meinen hauptsächlichen bedinungen nicht brauche ist es mir ziemlich schnuppe. und somit hab ich genau das was ich brauche. was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte, einfach vergleichen und gucken. hilfreich sind tips von anderen anglern. was wohl das beste ist, ist wenn man mehrere kumpel mit unterschiedlichen gestellen hat, und man die selber sogar mal ein wochenende testen kann.

schade nur das es das Multi Pod nicht mehr gibt. 
und bei 3,2,1.... meins sindse auch mangelware.

so over and out


----------



## wusel345 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich habe mir von Balzer das Cyber Pod Gold zugelegt. Hab solange im Internet danach gesucht, bis ich es einigermaßen preiswert bekommen habe (mit allem Drum und Dran für 144.-€, neu, bei www.boddenangler.de). 

Die Funktionen sind ja bekannt, als sag ich nichts mehr dazu. 

Durch sein Eigengewicht und die Verstellbarkeit der Beine steht und stand es als Tripod und "normales" RodPod bis jetzt auf jedem Untergrund bombenfest. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Angst, auch bei etwas heftigerem Wind meinen Ruten und dem Teil hinterher rennen zu müssen und da ich mit Freilaufrollen angele, kann mir auch kein Fisch das Teil "klauen".  Zwei Modifikationen habe ich dran vorgenommen.

1. Ich habe auf die kleine Fläche des Fixierers im Standfuss, der die Mittelachse der Rutenablage fixiert, ein passendes Stück Klettband geklebt, um so gefühlvoller die Mittelachse fixieren zu können. Ich brauche die Klemmvorrichtung nicht mehr anzuknallen, sondern sie läßt sich nun weich zudrehen. Vorher hat es etwas gewackelt.

2. habe ich einen Federring zwischen Klemmvorrichtung und Spannhebel für die Neigungsverstellung der Rutenablage gesetzt. Auch diese läßt sich nun ganz leicht anschrauben und feststellen. Auch hier wackelt nichts mehr. 

Vorher musste ich bei beiden Punkten die Hebel jeweils mit Kraft andrehen, damit sich nichts mehr bewegt, ich aber befürchtete, die Hebel irgendwann zu killen. Das ist nun vorbei. 

Nun bin ich mit dem RodPod rundum zufrieden und bin happy, ihn zu diesem Kurs bekommen zu haben. Ich kann das Teil sehr empfehlen.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Lucky1984 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Nach nun einigen Jahren hatte ich bisher einige RodPod`s, von vielen davon weiss ich nicht mal mehr, wer der Hersteller war. Kann nur jedem sagen das man daran niemals sparen sollte man zahlt zuviel lehrgeld. Auch wenn es viele nicht wirklich verstehen wollen, bzw. so schnell wie möglich eines haben wollen. Bei mir war es nicht anders, nur sollte man trotzallem auf die Erfahrungen anderer hören und eventuell doch darauf hören.
Die Standart RodPod`s die man auch heute noch bei Ebay bekommt kann man getrost stehen lassen. Für vielleicht 30 Ansitze sind sie vielleicht ok, aber dann kommen doch die ersten Mangelerscheinungen, sei es das die Schrauben anfangen zu rosten, es nicht standfest bei einem Vollrun ist oder das es schon zusehr ausgeleihert ist.

Dann sollte man sich auch Gedanken machen wie die Umgebung ist und ob das RodPod welches man im Auge hat auch für diese Zwecke geeignet ist bzw. allen Situationen am Wasser auch standhält.

Nachdem ich selbst mit einigen Billigen Dreibeinen auf die Nase gefallen bin hatte ich mir vor einiger Zeit dann das Fox Quattro zugelegt da ich desöffteren auf Stegen geangelt hatte und das vorherige Dreibein absolut nicht standfest war und ich es immer wieder am Steg festbinden musste oder beschweren musste.

Das Fox Quattro hatte soweit ziehmlich alles abgedeckt, dennoch war es mir nach vielen Ansitzen etwas zu tief und auch nicht für alle Situationen zufriedenstellend. 

Nach einiger Zeit mit dem Fox Quattro hatte ich ein gespräch mit einem Kollegen geführt, das ich von Dreibeinen absolut nichts halte und sie mir viel zu unstabil seien. Er Lud mich bei sich zuhause ein und Zeigte mit das Amiaud Combo welches man bei Max Nollert bekommt. Erst war ich skeptisch, allerdings war ich schnell davon begeistert. Zum einen ist es sehr standfest, egal ob tief oder als highpod, zusätzlich kann man sich noch längere Banksticks holen falls einem die höhe nicht ausreicht. Ist Komplett aus Edelstahlt und überzeugte mich sofort nach meinem ersten Ansitz. Kann dieses RodPod nur jedem Empfehlen auch wenn es nicht gerade günstig ist, dafür hat man etwas für die Zukunft.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Noch mal zur Erinnerung.

Hier sollen nur Erfahrungsberichte rein. Diskussionen und Fragen verwässern das Thema und machen eine gezielte Suche nach Infomationen sehr schwer.


----------



## SharperCarper (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Also ich fische das Fox Horizon Pod!!!!

Hab mir das heuer im Frühling gekauft und bin echt zufrieden damit!!

Is aber nicht ganz billig für das was es eg. kann!
Die Verarbeitung und so sind echt super und es ist sehr shnell aufgebaut!!


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



carphunter xd schrieb:


> hat jemand quick pod von sänger



ich fische das Sänger quick pod seit ca. 7 jahren! warum? es ist verdammt schnell aufzubauen, die Tasche ist groß genug, es steht stabil, rostet nicht, ist leicht und hat viele stürme überlebt...

man kann es mit einem expander niederspannen oder mittels einem adapter und einer sturmstange als extrem stabiles highpod verwenden. und: es ist billig! ich hab es mir gekauft als ich 16 war und nicht viel geld hatte. jetzt habe ich das geld um zu einem "hochwertigeren" pod zu wechseln, sehe aber den grund nciht wirklich 

eintiger Nachteil: 4 Arretierschrauben sind nicht aus Alu sondern Stahl, sie kriegen nach einigen Jahren leichten Flugrost! Beinträchtigt aber die Funktion keineswegs und wen es stört(wie mich) der kann die Schrauben durch hochwertige Schrauben ersetzen.was fehlt? ein Platz um die Ködernadel unterzubringen...sonst nix!

hoffe das hilft.

lg spezi


----------



## j4ni (25. November 2009)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod vs. Cygnet Grand Sniper !!!!*

Edit Ralle 24: Hab das mal von hier  Fox Sky Pod vs. Cygnet Grand Sniper !!!! reinkopiert, weil´s richtig gut ist.


ich denke die Links geben dir schon einmal eine Menge Infos zu den beiden Pods und noch einigen anderen, ob dir dass dann wirklich weiterhilft ist nochmal eine andere Frage. Was ich damit meine will ich gleich erläutern, ich muss allerdings vorweg schieben, da manche Menschen im Internet dazu neigen sich angegriffen zu fühlen, dass ich keinesfalls dich persönlich meine und dich irgendwie kritisieren möchte noch wage ich zu behaupten, dass das was ich sage absolute Gültigkeit hat – weit gefehlt, denn Meinungen zu Tackle sind zum Großteil schlicht und einfach auch Geschmackssache und sehr subjektiv! Daher vorne weg ein paar allgemeine Dinge zu „Kauftipps im Internet“ wo man das Wort Pod auch durch jeden anderen beliebigen Gegenstand ersetzen kann, also:
Warum gerade diese beiden Pods? Kennst du die Pods „in natura“? Benutzen deine Kollegen eins davon oder im Idealfall sogar beide?  Wenn ja: Welche Vor- und Nachteile haben die Pods in deren Augen, das ist in soweit wichtig, als dass ein Kumpel wohl eher bereit ist zu sagen „dies oder das ist Murks“ als das jmd im Inet von seinem 300 Euro Pod freiwillig sagt, „ist ganz ok, aber....“ Zum Anderen kannst du da das Pod anfassen, schütteln und wiegen, du siehst wie groß es ist usw usw Die Kollegen wissen auch um die Vorteile die das Pod bei EURER Angelei bietet und ob es für deine Angelei das beste ist. 
Falls keiner deiner Bekannten die Pods hat, tu dir auf alle Fälle den Gefallen und fahre entweder auf eine Messe – was gerade gut passt, da die Messezeit los geht – oder fahre zu einem Händler der beide oder wenigsten ein Pod da hat. Auch wenn das im Zweifelsfall bedeutet ein paar Kilometer mit dem Auto zurück zu legen, aber glaube mir ein persönlicher Eindruck von dir zum Preis von 30 Euro Spritgeld, kann dich evtl vor einem 300,- Euro Fehlkauf bewahren. Und beim ersten schütteln und begrabbeln des Pods wirst du sehr schnell feststellen ob das Pod das ist was du suchst oder eben nicht. 
Bei einem Händler mehr oder weniger vor Ort ist es auch immer einfacher Garantieansprüche geltend zu machen, das Pod evtl umzutauschen oder auch zu handeln. Also auch wenn du evtl 10 Euro mehr bezahlst kann es sich durchaus rechnen vor Ort und nicht im Netz zu kaufen, ist aber letztlich wie so vieles Geschmackssache!
Gerade bei so Gegenständen wie dem Skypod oder auch vielen, vielen anderen beliebten/bekannten Tackledingen muss man beachten, dass es darüber ALLES im Internet zu lesen gibt, du wirst Menschen finden die sagen das ist das perfekte Pod und andere hassen es wie die Pest. Was der eine als Vorteil sieht ist bei dem andern ein riesen Nachteil. Einige hatte evtl ein „Montagsmodell“ usw...ich habe zum Beispiel auch lange Jahre behauptet, dass das Pod schwarz ist und war mir meiner Sache auch sehr sicher, da ich das Pod ja Woche für Woche in der Hand hatte, naja wenn man ehrlich ist, ist das Pod aber eher grünlich, wenn auch sehr sehr dunkel Grün aber eben Grün und nicht Schwarz. Nur als Beispiel, dass es nicht unbedingt so 100% safe ist was so im Netz kursiert (und das mir nicht zu trauen ist :x)
Was spricht gegen die anderen Pods in der „Güteklasse/Preisklasse/Prestigeklasse“, sprich das WorldWide, das große Amiaud oder das Müllerpod (um nur 3 zu nennen)? Was spricht gegen vermeintlich billigere Pods anderer Anbieter? Ultimate Desert Storm usw?
Jedes Pod hat ganz bestimmte Stärken und Schwächen, abgesehen davon, dass es dass meiste genauso gut oder schlecht kann wie ein anderes Pod – also zB hat das WorldWide ein Minipackmaß ist aber nicht so schnell aufgebaut wie zB das Mustang von CS - was davon ist dir besonders wichtig? Und rechtfertigt diese Fähigkeit einen Mehrpreis?

Noch wichtiger als die Frage warum es eines dieser beiden Pods sein soll, ist in meinen Augen die Frage: Warum ein Rodpod?
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab auch eins naja eigentlich sogar drei...in 90% der Fälle nutze ich aber Banksticks, da das so viele Vorteile für mich und meine Angelei mitbringt, dass ich nur in Ausnahmen noch ein Pod mitnehme. Ausnahmen wären eine Steinpackung wo ich einfach keine Banksticks zwischenzuquetschen kann oder eben ein Steg bzw so einladende Betonufer wie am Twentekanal...Aber ansonsten nehme ich immer Sticks mit!
Mit Banksticks kann ich jede Rute direkt auf das Rig ausrichten was die Bissanzeige extrem verbessert (gut, bei einem Festblei nicht zwingend ein schlüssiges Argument wenn man aber noch selber anschlägt schon), in der Endphase des Drills liegen nicht noch zwei Schnüre direkt vor meinen Füßen im Wasser, da ich die Banksticks so am Ufer verteilen kann wie ich es möchte und somit auch deutlich mehr Spot von einer Stelle anwerfen und befischen kann. Ich kann zB das eigene Ufer gleichzeitig links und rechts von meinem Spot befischen, was bei einem Pod doch eher schwierig wird usw usw
Ich habe einen Satz lange und einen Satz „normaler“ Banksticks und kann somit die Ruten auch extrem hoch stellen („Highpod“) oder eben auch extrem tief so dass ich mir evtl Backleads spare wenn ich zb nicht weiß in was ich da überhaupt meine Schnur absenke durchaus sinnvoll. Geht natürlich mit den meisten Pods auch, nur eben entweder oder...jaja ich weiß kommt ja sooo oft vor, dass eine Rute hoch und die andere tief gestellt werden muss 
Über die Gewichts und Platzersparniss im Auto und auf dem Buckel muss man wohl nicht viele Worte verlieren...

Letzten Endes ist also die Art und Weise wie und wo DU angelst und was dir wichtig ist der alles entscheidende Faktor! Und daher solltest du dir die Fragen stellen, wann du wirklich ein Rodpod brauchst und was genau du dann von diesem Rodpod erwartest und ob es dir dann auch noch genug wert ist a) das Geld dafür auszugeben oder doch lieber in Köder oder Sprit zu stecken und b) jedes Mal das Teil mitzuschleppen, denn wirklich leicht ist keines der beiden Pods...

Ob das Pod dann letzten Endes vom Fuchs oder woher auch immer kommt ist letztlich egal, denn wie schon von tausend Usern in tausend anderen Threads schon geschrieben: Es sind beides super Pods. Nur wenn mir einer sagen würde „Hier sind 300,- Euro kaufe dafür ne super Rutenablage die leicht zu transportieren und aufzubauen ist, die flexibel und überall einsetzbar ist!“ Würde ich einen Satz langer und einen Satz kurzer Edelstahlbanksticks kaufen. Und Edelstahl auch nur deshalb, um das 300er Budget auszuschöpfen 


Ohje viel zu viel geschrieben...uupps, aber eins noch: Warum das Sky Pod und nicht der quasi Nachfolger das Ranger Pod?


----------



## Carphunter36 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Voll der lange Text keine Hobbys oder was???haha

Ich hab schon viele rod-tri-und highpods ausprobiert...
Aber die besten sind die ab 200Euro bis 400Euro...Marken will ich nicht preisgeben...


----------



## j4ni (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Soso, du willst also keine Marken preisgeben...Angst, dass dir die jemand weg kauft? Und was ist mit Rodpods jenseits der 400 Eurogrenze? Sind die dann zu gut, wenn man der Logik folgen will, dass sich die Qualität eines Rodpod anhand des Preises festmachen lassen würde. Der Preis wird oftmals nur durch das Marketing festgelegt und sagt eigentlich kaum etwas über die Qualität des Pods aus, zwar auch nicht nichts, aber wichtiger ist eigentlich, dass das Rodpod der Angelei des jeweiligen Podbesitzers angepasst ist. Von Zeit zu Zeit habe ich immer mal wieder Samples aus dem Mutterland des Karpfenangelzubehörs  in der Hand und im Prinzip kann man nicht sagen in welchem Preissegment (sprich bei welchem "Hersteller") das Produkt dann mal landet...
Und wenn die Qualität der von dir ausprobierten " rod-tri-und highpods" der geheimen Marken mit Preisen zwischen 200 und 400 so gut sind...warum hattest du dann nicht nur eins?
Nichts für ungut Carphunter, nichts für ungut...


----------



## jochen1000 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Also lieber Carphunter36,

ich finde deine (wenn man es überhaupt so nennen kann) Aussage ist eine bodenlose Frechheit und unglaublich unhöflich noch dazu.
Erstens kann man deinem Text keine einzige brauchbare Information entnehmen und um diese Informationen geht es ja schließlich in den Erfahrungsberichten! 
Und zweitens, finde ich es äußerst löblich, wenn jemand (in diesem Fall j4ni), neben der Ausübung seiner eigentlichen Tätigkeit, die Zeit findet und einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht mit unzähligen Informationen und Denkanstössen zu schreiben. 
Und hättest du diesen langen Text gelesen, so hättest du ja evtl. eine gewisse Leidenschaft für das Angeln erkennen können. Diese Leidenschaft lässt doch stark vermuten, dass j4ni ein Hobby hat... und ich wette es ist Angeln. 
Mach du dir doch auch bitte die Mühe und berichte uns über deine Erfahrungen mit deinen unzähligen Pods, würd mich (ernsthaft) freuen.


----------



## Bellaron (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



esox82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sieht aus wie das Alu Easy Pod von Behr.Ein Kumpel von mir hat das von Behr und ist zufrieden damit,mehr kann ich dir leider nicht dazu sagen.
> mfg Andy


 
Ein Bekannter hat das Schießding von Behr gehabt,und es ist mit der Zeit Total verrostet.
Ich würde es mir 2mal überlegen es zu kaufen.#d 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Bellaron (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



gringo92 schrieb:


> habe ein PROLOGIC TRIPOD nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber für den Preis vollkommen ok (wie ich finde)
> 
> Hier noch ein BIld


 

sieht Baugleich aus wie das Quickpod von Sänger aus


----------



## blaubarschbube69 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind die teureren auch die besseren.

Das spiegelt sich in den verwendeten Materialien und der Verarbeitung wieder.
Wie jeder von Euch bin ich mal mit "einfachen" Rutenständern angefangen,dann werden diese gegen welche aus Edelstahl ausgetauscht.Irgendwann reichen die nicht mehr und es wird sich ein Dreibein oder ein einfaches Rod Pod zugelegt.
Schnell wird jedoch festgestellt das,dass Pod ein wenig wackelig und instabil ist.
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen bin ich jetzt beim Seibert Pod angelangt.In Punkto Stabilität ist es kaum zu übertreffen ( im Preis leider auch ):c.
Für mich das beste was im moment zu bekommen ist.
Googelt mal danach und seht selber.


----------



## Tino (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich hab mal nach dem Teil geguckt,da traf mich fast der Schlag.

Das teuerste für *715 €* auf deren Seite.

...nur um seine Ruten abzulegen ....na ja.

Da bleib ich bei meinen Banksticks.

Warum wurde ja schon ausgiebig von *j4ni* sehr gut beschrieben.


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Servus. Also ich hab mir ein ganz einfaches gekauft gibts bei Ebay so um die 30-40.- Ist aus ALu extrem einfach und schnell aufgebaut keine Teile die leicht zu verlieren wären. Steht sehr gut und stabil und die Verabeitung ist auch recht gut. Einzig wo die Buzzerbars angeschraubt sind muß man eine Kontermutter verwenden die nicht dabei ist. Störend ist noch das Alu leicht abfärbt (schwarze Hände). Wenn ich eines erwische besorg ich mir die Edelsahlversion kostet um die 50-60.-
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

@Lenzibald: Mit dieser Bauart habe ich auch angefangen...

Nachteil bei Pod`s mit nur einem Bankstick wird immer sein, das sich trotz Kontermutter die Buzzerbar verdreht....

Zum Material: Edelstahl schaut toll aus, keine Frage... Nachteil ist sein hohes Gewicht und sein Aussehen. Oder willst du wirklich mit "Bling Bling" am Wasser sitzen?

Deswegen immer darauf achten, das die Buzzerbar mit zwei Stangen gehalten wird. Bei allen Pods die von etwas besserer Qualität sind, ist das heute der Fall.

Ebenfalls sollte man darauf achten das die Mittelstange auch doppelt oder zumindestens viereckig ist. Denn die verdreht sich sonst auch relativ schnell.


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Servus.
@Asphaltmonster
Ich fische meistens mit normalen Banksticks, nur wo der Boden zu hart ist nehme ich das Pod. Mit Kontermutter verdreht sich eigentlich nichts mehr. Hab keine Probleme mehr deswegen, wichtig war mir klein leicht schnell aufzustellen und natürlich der Preis habs neu um 20.- bekommen. Für nen Karpfenfreak ist es natürlich nicht gedacht. Ich meine für wen ders wie ich nicht jeden Tag braucht ist es ein gutes Teil. Wollte noch sagen das ich meistens nichtmal die Elektrischen Bissanzeiger verwende sondern meine Einhänger mir reichen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> @Asphaltmonster
> Für nen Karpfenfreak ist es natürlich nicht gedacht.



Ich gestehe, ich bin ein Karpfenfreak und habe meines immer noch, aus welchen Gründen auch immer...
Schon wie oft in Versuchung gewesen bei Ebay einzustellen. Sollte mir das etwa zu denken geben?|kopfkrat

So, jetzt "Lied aus", sonst wird es zuviel OT


----------



## Carphunter_007 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Wenn du ein vernünftiges Pod haben willst hol dir für bisschen mehr geld das Solar world wide Edelstahl rod pod...
ich besitze es zwar selber nicht aber mein kollege...
bin absolut hin und weg von dem teil sieht sehr edel aus und ich super stabil..
ist halt ne frage der geldbörse


----------



## HAUSBOOT (21. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Anaconda Extension Pod

Habe mir das OG Pod gekauft,ein Abgespecktes Fox!!! Im Test optimal,da es wirklich super steht(auch bei Böschungen).Mit den langen Vorderbeinen (extra dazukaufen) kann man es auch als High-Pod verwenden!
Ein Pod für den schmalen Geldbeutel der universel
einsetzbar ist,und meiner Meinung nach hält was versprochen wurde!

LG HAUSBOOT


----------



## meebeach (24. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Ich hab mir das DAM MAD Alu Rod Pod Gunsmoke zugelegt. Habe mich lange umgesehen in verschiedene Angelläden, Onlineshops und ebay. Ich denke das es nicht immer das teuerste sein muss. 
Den Fischen ist es eh sch.. egal mit was wir alles am Ufer stehen. 
In der Praxis hatte ich bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Rod Pod Gunsmoke gemacht. Steht stabil auf festen Untergrund und man kann gegebenenfalls ja noch nen Eimer Wasser darunter hängen (gut zum Händewaschen nach nen Fang )


----------



## RuhrPur (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Hat hier wer das *FOX Ranger MKII 4 POD???
*

Des kann man ja in allen möglichen verschiedene Varianten aufbauen. 3 Bein, 4 Bein, High Pod etc. Kann mir wer dazu was Berichten? Kostet ja schon bisl was


----------



## Oldschoool (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte rod pods!?!?!*

Und hier wohl das edelste Teil unter den Rod Pods.... 

http://www.seibertpod.de/osshop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=86&products_id=7

Allerdings mit 833 € wohl nicht für jeden die richtige Wahl...


----------

